# لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....



## adel baket (22 أغسطس 2007)

_لا تهتموا للغد{مت6: 34}
ولا تقلقوا {لو12: 29}_
_*ان القلق عادة لا يكون بسبب الحاضر_
_المعلوم بل بسبب الغد المجهول.والرب_
_يحذرنا من الخوف والقلق بالنسبة لأمور الغد._
_فالاهتمام والقلق لا يسلبان من الغد أخطاره_
_بل يسلبان من اليوم فرحه وانتصاره._
_* الأمس ولى ولم يعد بوسعى أن أغير_
_ما حدث فيه والغد لم يأت بعد وليس بوسعى_
_أيضا أن أعرف كيف سيأتى وعليه فلم يبق_
_أمامى سوى الحاضر لكى أعيشه فيما يمجد الله._
_* نحن مسافرون صوب الأبدية والمسافر_
_الحكيم لا يجمع أحجار الطريق المبعثرة_
_ويكومها جبلآ عاليا ثم يقول بحزن:لا يمكننى_
_اجتياز هذا الجبل العظيم بل انه يثق فى_
_وعود الرب الكثيرة والمشجعة حيث قال:_
_لا أهملك ولا أتركك_
_ولذلك نستطيع أن نسير هادئين مكتفين _
_بما عندنا ونقول واثقين:_
_الرب معين لى فلا أخاف_
_( عب13: 6).._
​


----------



## sparrow (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

الحكيم لا يجمع أحجار الطريق المبعثرة
ويكومها جبلآ عاليا ثم يقول بحزن:لا يمكننى
اجتياز هذا الجبل العظيم بل انه يثق فى
وعود الرب الكثيرة والمشجعة حيث قال:
لا أهملك ولا أتركك

كلمات مشجعه
شكرا ليك


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



> لا أهملك ولا أتركك




*اكيد  المسيح لا يتركنا ابدااااااااا وهو دائما معنا ويدعوناااااااااا اليه 
شكراااا على الموضوع *


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

كلمات رائعه جدا

اكيد المسيح لا يترك اولاده

ميرسى يا nazeradel

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الاشورية (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

شكرا لهذا الموضوع الرائع 
الي يخلينا نعمق تفكيرنا بالله العضيم الي ما ينسانا ولا يوم ولا لحظة 
* الأمس ولى ولم يعد بوسعى أن أغير
ما حدث فيه والغد لم يأت بعد وليس بوسعى
أيضا أن أعرف كيف سيأتى وعليه فلم يبق
أمامى سوى الحاضر لكى أعيشه فيما يمجد الله
ِ
وهذه الكلمات اثرت فية هواية لان يجب ان نطبقها في حياتنا 
وبالفعل هل كلمات معناها كبير


----------



## adel baket (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



sparrow قال:


> الحكيم لا يجمع أحجار الطريق المبعثرة
> ويكومها جبلآ عاليا ثم يقول بحزن:لا يمكننى
> اجتياز هذا الجبل العظيم بل انه يثق فى
> وعود الرب الكثيرة والمشجعة حيث قال:
> ...


_الف شكر على تشجيعكsparrow _
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



ميري الالقوشية قال:


> *اكيد المسيح لا يتركنا ابدااااااااا وهو دائما معنا ويدعوناااااااااا اليه *
> *شكراااا على الموضوع *



_الف شكر ليكى ميرى على تشجيعك_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> كلمات رائعه جدا​
> 
> اكيد المسيح لا يترك اولاده​
> ميرسى يا nazeradel​
> ...



_الف شكر ليكى على تشجيعك candyshop والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



الاشورية قال:


> شكرا لهذا الموضوع الرائع
> الي يخلينا نعمق تفكيرنا بالله العضيم الي ما ينسانا ولا يوم ولا لحظة
> * الأمس ولى ولم يعد بوسعى أن أغير
> ما حدث فيه والغد لم يأت بعد وليس بوسعى
> ...


 

_الف شكر الاشوريه على تشجيعك_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## RAshA_83 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

*الرب معين لى فلا أخاف
موضوع روعه 
عاااااااااشت الايادي 
والرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## adel baket (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



RAshA_83 قال:


> *الرب معين لى فلا أخاف​*
> *موضوع روعه *
> *عاااااااااشت الايادي *
> 
> *والرب يبارك حياتك*​



_الف شكر ليكى رشا على تشجيعك ليا والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## vetaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

موضوع حقيقى يشجع   
وكمان ممكن نقول لاى مشكلة تقابلنا   
ان معانا الة اقوى من اى مشكلة   
هو اللى قال: لا اهملك ولا اتركك

شكرا لتعبك جدا      
وربنا معاااااااك


----------



## adel baket (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



vetaa قال:


> موضوع حقيقى يشجع
> وكمان ممكن نقول لاى مشكلة تقابلنا
> ان معانا الة اقوى من اى مشكلة
> هو اللى قال: لا اهملك ولا اتركك
> ...



_الف شكر فيتا على تشجيعك ليا_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_

:new5:​


----------



## لولو الالقوشيه (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

كلمات حلوة كثير 
وانا بصراحه اثرت في هوايا


----------



## asula (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

موضوع رائع بالفعل الرب مستحيل يتخلى عنا ابد
الرب نور خلاصي فممن اخاف الرب حصن حياتي فممن ارتعب​


----------



## adel baket (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



لولو الالقوشيه قال:


> كلمات حلوة كثير
> وانا بصراحه اثرت في هوايا




_شكرا لولو على مرورك الرائع_
_والرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## adel baket (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



asula قال:


> موضوع رائع بالفعل الرب مستحيل يتخلى عنا ابد
> 
> 
> الرب نور خلاصي فممن اخاف الرب حصن حياتي فممن ارتعب​



_شكرا asula على مرورك الرائع_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## rama (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

*موضوع هااايل بجد
تسلم ايديك وربنا يعوض تعبك 
وميرسي على هذا التشجيع 
ربنا يكون معاااااك​*


----------



## الاشورية (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

شكرا ياشباب ويا بنات على المواضيع والردود الروعة 
وشكرا لانكم بتشاركونا افكاركم الي بنستفاد منها هواية


----------



## adel baket (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



rama قال:


> *موضوع هااايل بجد​*
> *تسلم ايديك وربنا يعوض تعبك *
> *وميرسي على هذا التشجيع *
> 
> *ربنا يكون معاااااك*​




_الف شكر ليكى راما على تشجيعك الدائم_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



الاشورية قال:


> شكرا ياشباب ويا بنات على المواضيع والردود الروعة
> وشكرا لانكم بتشاركونا افكاركم الي بنستفاد منها هواية




_الف شكر ليكى الاشوريه على تشجيعك الدائم والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## christin (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يباركك*


----------



## adel baket (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا أهملك ولا أتركك .....*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يباركك*




_الف شكر كريست على تشجيعك الدائم_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------

